# 2007 mk5 for sale



## mpelardis (Mar 12, 2011)

2007 united gray mk5
votex body kit from factory
59,000k miles
leather interior
6 speed manual
18' huffs
located in NEW JERSEY
for more info please call, text or email. [email protected]....908-499-2881


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Just a word to the wise...

You aren't allowed to cross post your threads and you are doing so in the wrong forum.

If you plan on making a sale, you need to post pictures and you are *required* to post a price.


----------

